# She's eating sticks!



## madamepitbull (Jan 30, 2008)

My baby girl is 6 months old, and recently she has started eating sticks, leaves, bark etc she is throwing up whole sticks sometimes! i am getting really worried they cant be good for her and must be hurting her belly! im also worried about her getting splinters on her insides? is there anyone who has had this happen? how do i stop her? she has plenty of toys, water, food, is walked everyday. she dosent destroy or eat any of her toys or bedding she is not destructive at all yet she eats sticks? and not just little sticks i am tlkaing about sticks that are a good inch or 2 thick and sometimes 5 inches long.... should i take her to the vet? please help me!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmm onyx has thing with small rocks so i just keep a close eye on him when he is outside. he learned the drop it comand so now i just say drop it and he spits em right out! also what i do if i dont want him chewing on ne thing else he loves whole frozen carrots maybe it might do some good for u to. just a suggestion.


----------



## madamepitbull (Jan 30, 2008)

hey thanks for that i will definately try the carrots, only thing is while i am at work she is alone for 4 hours otherwise i always go outside with her and read while she plays or play with her i think shes doing it while i'm not there. i will give the carrots a go and let you know thanks heaps


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

if that doesnt work then let me know. hanging up a tire swing or spring pole might also occupie your dog so it wont think about rocks.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Dogs are known to eat dirt and sticks aka wood 
dont be that alarmed. All my dogs eat wood, branches and tigs all the time. 

If you are that worried to not through the dog out in the backyard unattended. Be out there to stop them 

Putting up toys that you are going to leave a dog attended is not going to stop the problem it will just be a deturent for a bit then the dog will lay back down and start eating them again.


----------



## madamepitbull (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for that. the only thing is she is throwing up the sticks thats why i am worried cause i beloeve they are making her ill.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

madamepitbull said:


> thanks for that. the only thing is she is throwing up the sticks thats why i am worried cause i beloeve they are making her ill.


Hun

Its not going to make her ill, there is nothing in tiggs or sticks that can make her ill. she is throwing it up b/c her body can not digest what she is pulling in. If you think about it, it is no different then when dogs eat grass to get rid of digestion. 
Things to watch for if you are truly worried is: 
- Lethergic (no life in the dog)
- No Eating (eating very little, or not at all)
- Diarrehia (liquid pudding) 
- No drinking (less water or not at all)

but I truly believe she will either learn how to eat them or will stop, As most of the time they create there own toys.

Deb


----------

